
A former Tesla employee's NDA has expired - TheAuditor
https://mobile.twitter.com/atomicthumbs/status/1032939617404645376
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17835760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17835760)

